# Wolff Spring Kits



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I just replaced the factory mainspring and hammer rebound spring in my 
"new" 1969 Smith and Wesson Model 14 K38. The double action pull seems to be several pounds lighter, with much less stacking at the end of the pull. The single action takes only a touch to set it off. The double action trigger also seems noticeably smoother. I used the Type 2 spring kit, for target guns. I had thought of polishing the contact points on the internal parts but thought to try to Wolff springs first. 

I had to tension the mainspring into its connection to install it. That means that the spring is under some constant stress, whereas it seemed that the factory spring was shaped with more of an arc and was not under tension. I wonder if that means the Wolff spring will not last as long? Or will it simply stretch and give up some tension over time? 

The rebound spring was longer than the factory one and was difficult to seat. But it has made the single action let-off amazingly smooth and light. This revolver is a target gun, for fun and relaxation and trigger skills. So I wanted it to be as smooth and light as possible. 

Does anyone have direct experience with Wolff spring kits and their effects?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes in a .45ACP. They are the best out there IMHO. Lots of these custom hand fitted guns use them. I never use any in a revolver but I would in a heart beat if it needed it.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got a whole set of them for my Springfield 1911. Probably the best you can buy. When you add a red dot and start shooting "soft ball" LSWC's you need to play around with the recoil spring to find the right poundage.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I added them to my S&W Sigma with very good success. The springs fit nicely and helped reduce recoil.


----------

